
Show HN: Follow GitHub Organisations - amitmerchant
https://github.com/follow-github-organisation/follow-github-organisation
======
raizinho
I made [https://cantor.bubbleapps.io/](https://cantor.bubbleapps.io/) to
address the same issue. It emails you when an an organization you follow
creates a new repo.

------
captn3m0
How does this work?

There are a few other solutions to this problem at
[https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/50](https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/50)

~~~
pravj
\- You create an issue with the link of the organisation

\- Using GitHub webhook, an event is triggered to see if the org is already
being followed

\- If not, a record is created (organisation name, public repo count, issue id
etc)

\- Every 6 hour, (for all organisations) a cron job checks if the org has any
extra public repositories

\- In case of any new repository, a comment is created with the links to the
new repositories

~~~
navigaid
Do you plan to publish the source code of your cron script and related stuff?
I was expecting to see it under the same GitHub organization but found
nothing.

------
JetSpiegel
Is there a way to get Atom feeds of a single issue in Github?

